# Affidavit for financial support - Victoria State Sponsorship



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,

I'm planning to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship and jotting down my financial resources to support my application.

I can see the requirement is AUD 35,000 for Main applicant + 1 Dependant which comes around 17.5 Lacks. 

Few clarifications:
1. Can I show 5 Lacks as cash in bank and the remaining as property?
2. There is a land document in my father's name. Will Victoria accept affidavit of land documents? - any idea/experience.
3. It would be of great help if you could share a sample affidavit so that I can prepare mine based on the format.

Thanks in advance!

Kind Regards,
Vijay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Vijay

Yes it has worked for some but you have to get property evaluated, can you manage funds in your parents account? if yes then get an affidavit from their side saying, they are willing to support you if you do not manage a job a=or are unable to sustain.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Vijay
> 
> Yes it has worked for some but you have to get property evaluated, can you manage funds in your parents account? if yes then get an affidavit from their side saying, they are willing to support you if you do not manage a job a=or are unable to sustain.


Thanks for the reply Anjali! 

If I can manage with cash in my parents account, do I need to show proof like bank statement for that? or affidavit from parents is good enough? Please advise.

Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you need proof for their account, affidavit is not enough


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> you need proof for their account, affidavit is not enough


All,

Could anyone please share a sample affidavit?

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello to Senior Expats,

I am applying for Victoria SS. Had a query on the Financial Requirement to be shown:
As i am single applicant, i have to show an estimate of AUD $30,000 of my assets.

Hence wanted to know how to show this: 
1) Whether a bank statement of my Bank Account will do?
2) Whether a Chartered accountant certificate of my assets has to be shown?


awaiting urgent reply.

Thanks,
Chaitanya


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

chaitanya said:


> Hello to Senior Expats,
> 
> I am applying for Victoria SS. Had a query on the Financial Requirement to be shown:
> As i am single applicant, i have to show an estimate of AUD $30,000 of my assets.
> ...


In the online application der is no evidence needed for funds. But you need to declare you will bring in 30k aud when u move.

If u have been asked to show then bank statement equivalent to 15 laks as the bank balance would suffice. If u dont have then you can show some assets with its net value givn by any accountant also would do.

Good Luck..Cheers !!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks every one for their advises.

As i don't have enough funds in my account, I have asked my father to transfer funds to my account, then will i take a statement of my account. Is that okey?

Thanks,
Chaitanya


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can also give an affidavit from father's side and his bank statements saying incase you are unable to manage, he is more than willing to assist you financially.. because they ask for bank statement fr last 3 months, if they see this money coming in now, they wont be too happy about it..


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> you can also give an affidavit from father's side and his bank statements saying incase you are unable to manage, he is more than willing to assist you financially.. because they ask for bank statement fr last 3 months, if they see this money coming in now, they wont be too happy about it..


Hey Anj,

thanks for your suggestions.
But do we have to send 3-month Bank statement along with the Vic SS Application form? I mean when do they ask for the 3-month Statement? 
I learnt that Vic SS doesn't ask for proof of our funds, just a mention of the amount in the online application would suffice.
Please advise.

Regards,
Chaitanya


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

many a times they do not but what if they do because it is one of the conditions, keep it ready is all i would say..


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> many a times they do not but what if they do because it is one of the conditions, keep it ready is all i would say..


Thank you


----------

